# Gas stove puffing



## Fake coal burner (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a British gas stove with the Euro modulating 630 gas valve. When it goes to the low side it starts to poof poof not real loud but you can hear it. I have cleaned the gas jet ( orifice by soaking in alcohol the blowing out with the air compressor  out of stove. Cleaned the burner strip only has one. vacuumed the fire box out and reinstalled coals according to the manual. 
The gas pressure is 7 wc coming in Regulator is 3.5 wc to gas jet on high cold as spc. Gas jet is for this altitude been derated It just starting doing this poof poof this year. the air mixture is wide open for gas coal effect as spc, the flue pipe and air inlets are clean. This gas valve has a fixed metering set screw for the low side non adjustable The gas burner and manifold are clean no spider webs etc. Any body have any Idea as to the poof poof om the low side?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2011)

Any body have any Idea as to the poof poof om the low side?

*The only time I've seen this symptom it was caused by a bad regulator head...*


----------



## Fake coal burner (Nov 17, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Any body have any Idea as to the poof poof om the low side?
> 
> *The only time I've seen this symptom it was caused by a bad regulator head...*



Can I hook a manometer up leave stove on to modulate to low setting and see if I get any fluctuation on the manometer at low  to check the regulator?  The regulator is not replaceable only the whole valve assembly.  About $200 if I can find one in the USA.  UK. England is a lot more on price and shipping and waiting time.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Nov 21, 2011)

Found the problem on the gas stove puffing on the low setting. Took the gas coals out and got a bright light to shine on the flame strip. Found a spot that looked like cement. Went and got my feeler gauges ran a .020 gage along the flame strip it came to a stop in the middle of flame strip. keep on working it back and forth it finely went a long the whole flame strip with no residence. Cleaned if up good with vacuum and brush, Checked gas pressure a gain it was ok. Been using stove for 3 days now and no puffing. These gas coal ceramics seen to shed a fine silica sand


----------

